# stall or pasture



## ayeshaqureshi00 (May 18, 2008)

Hi everyone! I was just curious to know what everyone thinks about pasture board versus stall board...I've always stalled my horses, but now that I'm looking for a new horse I've also thought about trying a new form of board (pasture). It sounds like it has many positive benefits for horses including a more natural surrounding and healthier hooves, and would also be easier on my bank account! Let me know what you think.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think them being in a pasture is less stressful.  Plus, it is definitely a more natural surrounding...more room, they can run all they want, frolic, graze freely, etc.  They get more exercise out their too, & you really don't have to worry about cribbing & such lol.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i say pasture all the way 

with the exception of: 
- show horses 
- pregnant broodmares (turn out is absolutely fine, but i prefer mine to have a place to "get away from it all  )
- stallions (duh)
- injured horses (again, duh)


----------



## ayeshaqureshi00 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks! Pasture is pretty much what I've been told from everybody that I've talked with for those exact reasons (health, energy, etc)


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We don't have to board, but I would always go pasture boarding. Our mares have a run in to get out of the weather, but they are almost never in there...even in the storms...they obviously prefer to be out and about at all times.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I would rahter keep my horse out in teh pasture than in a stall because he doesnt like to bet kwept inside and he has more access to food outisde than he does in a stall


----------



## ayeshaqureshi00 (May 18, 2008)

thanks for all of the good reasons for pasture boarding I think I'm definately going to go with that...as soon as I find a horse! Also if a horse isnt used to being in the pasture then its better to gradually let them adjust to the excess food so they don't get laminitis right? I'm sure whoever I choose to board with would know, but I feel more comfortable checking with other horse owners...


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

> Also if a horse isnt used to being in the pasture then its better to gradually let them adjust to the excess food so they don't get laminitis right?


that's right...but it mostly applies to horses that have had little/no grazing moving into a really rich pasture - little nibbles of grass here and here is a-ok


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Be aware that some horses love to eat (like our 6 yr old Paint mare) and can actually get fat in the pasture, too.


----------



## alstaxidermy (May 27, 2008)

Pasture board all the way. We originally intended that for ours, ended up (due to issues with other boarders) keeping them in the stalls quite a bit and finally gave up on that location and moved them to a place where they are turned out 24/7 unless they are eating or the weather really sucks. Let me just say they are doing heaps and bunches better and all of the horses there are in amazing shape! For sure give it a try if you can, I bet your horses will love you for it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have done both and I find that pasture board is not only better on the pocket book but it far more natural for them. It allows them to be in a herd and have a more natural "horse life".


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

i pasture board my horse and always will. He loves not being contained into a stall and its good to always give your horse a little freedom seeing they serve us so well. I think most horses are happier in a herd enviroment. And most people like the easy budget

=]


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> i say pasture all the way
> 
> with the exception of:
> - show horses
> ...


My horse is pasture-boarded as well. I think it is a lot healthier for them. Alot of horses develop respiratory problems from being in all day. 

Kickshaw - I actually kind of disagree with injured horses not being in the pasture. When Jubilee had a leg injury we kept her outside, but in her own paddock, without any other horses. Esp. with a leg injury, it can get really cramped up and even more swollen if they are in a stall all day. I'd prefer to let them move around at their own pace. The wound can be wrapped if necessary.


----------

